

Ask HN: Disk Encryption for Mac OS X - brianjking

Hello,<p>I have a Mid-2014 13&quot; Retina MacBook Pro 2.6GHz Intel Core i5 with 8gb memory + SSD hard drive running 10.10.3 Yosemite.<p>I was using FileVault 2 included in OS X by default for full disk encryption, however, the performance was absolutely abysmal. Does anyone have any alternative suggestions or suggestions on how to make FileVault actually a reasonable option?<p>kernel_task was consuming 80-150% of cpu power on a regular basis and was simply slamming my otherwise rather powerful machine.<p>Thanks!
======
pixeloution
I would take that to an apple store. I have a mid-2012 retina Macbook Pro at
home with full disk encryption turned on, and I never see anything remotely
close to that kind of usage.

------
thelogos
FileVault is completely transparent for me here. I can hardly notice any
performance hit.

Now, if only Apple can fix the incessant graphics freezing...

------
xyclos
I have an almost identical configuration with full disk encryption turned on
and I haven't experienced this issue.

